# South of Ankara vs. In the South of Ankara



## ttttr

How would you translate " South of Ankara", as in "Tuz gölü is South of ANkara", versus "In the South of Ankara", as in "Oran Mahallesi is a a quarter in the South of Ankara" ?

I would translate both with "Ankara'nın güneyinde", so I am a bit confused!


----------



## spiraxo

Hi,


> I would translate both with "Ankara'nın güneyinde"



Tuz Gölü is in south of Ankara. _Tuz Gölü Ankara'nın güneyindedir._


----------



## ttttr

No, excuse me, but I did not get the English wrong. It really must be " Tuz Gölü is south of Ankara."

So how about talking about a part of town _*in*_ the South of Ankara?


----------



## spiraxo

> ..., as in "Oran Mahallesi is a quarter in the South of Ankara" ?



Oran Ankara'nın güneyinde bir mahalledir/semttir.

edit
I added this sentence just in case you may need it.
_The south of Ankara is very hot in summer_.
Ankara'nın güneyi yazın çok sıcak olur.


----------



## sound shift

ttttr said:


> No, excuse me, but I did not get the English wrong. It really must be " Tuz Gölü is south of Ankara."
> 
> So how about talking about a part of town _*in*_ the South of Ankara?


No, you did not get the English wrong. Confusion can arise because "in Ankara" can mean "in Ankara Province" to a Turk, whereas to English speakers "in Ankara" means in the city of Ankara. Tuz Gölü is not in the city of Ankara, so I as a speaker of English would not say "Tuz Gölü is in the south of Ankara."


----------



## Guner

If one has to emphasise that "Oran Mahallesi is a quarter in the South of Ankara" then it is also possible to replace "güneyinde" with "güney kesiminde/kısmında" to the sentence to prevent any possible confusion.

"Oran Ankara'nın güney kesiminde(ki) bir mahalledir/semttir. "

So you are adding that little info to imply that you are still in Ankara, be it the province or the city.

Few more examples:
"Suriye, Türkiye'nin güneyindedir."
"Suriye, Türkiye'nin güney kesimindeki illere komşudur."

"Irak'ın kuzeyinde Türkiye sınırı vardır."
"Irak'ın kuzey kesiminde yarı bağımsız bir Kürt Federasyonu vardır."

Hope this helps...


----------



## ttttr

Thank you. So I guess they are actually the same as I thought!Fpor


In which case "Irak'ın kuzeyinde Türkiye var" is also correct, I believe?


----------



## spiraxo

Hi ttttr,

Yes, they are the same. 
Unless stated otherwise, _Ankara_ may mean Ankara Province or Ankara City. At least to me! 


> In which case "Irak'ın kuzeyinde Türkiye var" is also correct, I believe?


----------

